

Ask HN: Virtual PBX that integrates with SugarCRM? - thebiglebrewski

We were looking to use something like MightyCall but then we found TalkDesk. The problem is that TalkDesk is pretty darn expensive compared with Mightycall but the latter doesn&#x27;t have SugarCRM integration.<p>Any suggestions here? Your feedback is appreciated!
======
chadhutchins
You should check out Callinize. It integrates with Sugar and several different
phone systems. It's what all the cool kids are using these days.
[https://www.callinize.com](https://www.callinize.com)

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Do you happen to work with them? Lol.

We're looking for a solution that digitizes our existing number so our people
can make calls or receive them from an app on their cellphone. Callinize
doesn't really seem to do that?

~~~
blak3r
Thanks Chad, @bigle: chad doesn't work for callinize but I do. :)

It can under certain conditions. Essentially, you need a native integration
with a phone switch. Get in touch with us, we have a perfect solution we're
unveiling in about a month.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Sure I tried to signup but then when I clicked the "Contact" button after I'd
been welcomed, I got this:

Oops. The page you were looking for doesn't exist.

You may have mistyped the address or the page may have moved.

Take me back to the home page

[http://support.callinize.com/support/tickets/new](http://support.callinize.com/support/tickets/new)

------
caseyf7
Asterisk has many SugarCRM connectors, but it's not as polished as the other
two.

